
Things to Do to Become a Social Influencer - vijaykodam
https://julianstodd.wordpress.com/2016/02/23/10-things-a-social-leader-does/
======
vijaykodam
I have been following Julian Stodd's blog lately and he has some valid points
about Social Influence, Social Learning and how we are in a Social Age
surpassing the digital age. Sharing it to a wider audience as I think this is
a valid topic for current times when we are seeing Facebook, Instagram and
other social platforms wielding so much power.

